# Can I feed my young bearded dragon mange tout?



## dizzysam (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a bearded dragon a couple of months ago. 
He had lost half his tail and was very skinny. I went to the beautiful dragons web site and down loaded their food chart- very helpful.
He is now very colourful, happy and healthy.
On the food chart it says nothing about mange tout, but I'm sure it cant have everything possible on the list.
He loves green beans and bee pollen (from phoenix worms). 
He also eats zoo med juvenille bearded dragon food, gut loaded crickets and silkworm. If it moves, he'll eat it!!!!!!!!!!!

Any help please, greatly appreciated


----------



## claphambeast (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, should be fine, mine love as they love green beans. : victory:

________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## dizzysam (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you :notworthy:


----------

